# Urgent Golden Mix Girl Houston, TX



## danoon58 (Jul 1, 2015)

Nala

https://www.facebook.com/Friends.of.Golden.Retrievers/?hc_ref=NEWSFEED


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Danoon*

I clicked on the link and can't find the update on the Golden Girl in Houston.
Can you email to me: [email protected]


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

if you could open the post in a new window and copy that link you will be able to post just that thread here.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Looks like Nala has a rescue hold if this is the link you were trying to share...

https://www.facebook.com/FOCPets/ph...217572501136/1232875190135363/?type=3&theater


----------



## danoon58 (Jul 1, 2015)

Yes, it was, thank you!


----------

